# Butterfly Waltzes Update



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey guys, I need your help!

I've been away from the forum for a while since summer - back to work and things are absolutely hectic. That said, I've found time to start getting regular piano lessons and I feel myself improving at a much faster rate which is... awesome.

Haven't been working on any compositions for a while, for a number of reasons, one of them being the fact that I want to start focusing on getting my sheet music theory up to scratch. Why? Well, because it's obviously a composer must be able to notate sheet music correctly, but also because:

My piano teacher wants to play my Butterfly Waltzes at a recital for some of his peers from the music school here in St Petersburg! 

He's listened to it a few times and really likes it - he's suggested some minor alterations here and there but his only gripe was that my sheet music was at times frustrating to read, and I completely understand. Being one of those upstart new-generation Sibelius composers, my focus always inevitably ends up being on the music and not how notes should be written! I shall be remedying that over the next few months.

Anyway, the recital is in a week and a half so I need to polish up this sheet music ASAP. I'll post the sheet music for just the first movement for now, and if you guys have some tips, I'd really appreciate them.

Some issues I know about:
- I haven't had a chance yet to add slurs to most the work
- The chord in measure 25 is spelt incorrectly

Page 1








Page 2








Page 3








Page 4








Just in case anyone wants/needs to hear the audio:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Page 3, barline 10-12 is the only somewhat messy part I can see. The crescendo going through the barlines could be quite distracting to performers sight reading & remembering that part when playing as it begins at a odd part and ends on a strong beat, which is fine as that is what you have composed but I just mean from the performers PoV.

Apart from that the notation is fine as I can see, if you really want to know why your teacher is frustrated with the sheet music I would ask for further explanation, as I cannot see one at this point in time.


Also glad to see you are back on the forum and havent left like many others recently have


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

It's not the messiness - formatting is an easy fix - I'm mainly interested in theoretical coherence, such as spelling the chords and notes correctly. For example, the key is E major, but the C-sharp major chord at the beginning of measure 25 in the bass line is spelt incorrectly - I'm not sure exactly how but it's something to do with not being able to write F-natural - perhaps I need to use E-sharp for example. 

He explained that there are certain rules for the spelling of notes within the realms of keys, which I already knew about - it's the reason why things such as double-sharps or double-flats exist - for occasions where it's better to write A-double-sharp than B-natural. I just don't know the exact rules for this so I'm hoping someone here can illustrate it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The musics sounds really good Samuel.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice piece! As far as I can see, the only spelling problems are the E-flats in measures 75, 76 and 80. It would be better to spell them as D-sharps. That would fit better with the G# minor/B Major key of that phrase.

One other notation problem is that some of the very high and low notes are hard to read, because they have so many ledger lines. The first left hand note in measure 2 is an example of this. Maybe you could use an 8va for some of those notes. 

Good luck with the recital!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How are the preparations going Samuel?


----------

